# Custom B13 Clear Sidemarkers



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

Alright...I read about people making these all the time....how do they do it? I've looked around and haven't found anything......


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

isnt it like mercedes side markers or something?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

look up
the answer is in the little plastic shielding over flourescent lights in most office buildings

it comes in a sheet at Home Depot/Lowes

you just cut it out to fit the space, drill holes, screw it in


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

what about the light bulb where u going 2 put it how is it goin 2 stay up


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

The light bulb stay's where it originally was, you just need to take your time and they'll look fine! I made 4 of them allready they turned out good, i have no idea how to post the pic here but you can see lots of cars on cardomain.com with them. You'll need clear silicone, light panel from overhead flourecent light's (as stated), dremel for triming etc., i painted the inside housing so paint?, time and patience.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

new94 said:


> The light bulb stay's where it originally was, you just need to take your time and they'll look fine! I made 4 of them allready they turned out good, i have no idea how to post the pic here but you can see lots of cars on cardomain.com with them. You'll need clear silicone, light panel from overhead flourecent light's (as stated), dremel for triming etc., i painted the inside housing so paint?, time and patience.


just put your pics into a host such as photobucket and then copy the IMG tag and then go to the little button with the mountain and sun and paste the link into the tags. I want to see those pics........... :thumbup:


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

new94 said:


> The light bulb stay's where it originally was, you just need to take your time and they'll look fine! I made 4 of them allready they turned out good, i have no idea how to post the pic here but you can see lots of cars on cardomain.com with them. You'll need clear silicone, light panel from overhead flourecent light's (as stated), dremel for triming etc., i painted the inside housing so paint?, time and patience.


i know but the bulb goes in that hole that is glued on 2 the old markers sould i try takeing that apartand then puting the clear on i dunno


----------

